# smart repair folk-what clear is good?



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

need to do a few touch up repairs on the car in the spring

used to work in a body shop some time ago so know what to do , just wondered what clear are you using ? does modern 1k stuff hold up okay or best use 2k?

what do you use and why?


----------



## pdrpaul (Aug 6, 2013)

im not a smart repairer, but interested to hear on this too. i have paint repairs to do too, and have an aerosol mipa 2k clear i may try and also have kapci 2k for the gun, heard good about kapci and seen a guy on here do his whole quarter in mipa aerosol and it looked great, but if 1k has made improvements over the years it would be good to hear


----------



## Barbel330 (May 3, 2016)

1k is still the same as it always was, not suitable for anything that you want a decent gloss from or any kind of longevity in protection.

Octoral C450 is the clear I currently use. H23 hardener in winter, H24 for the rest of the year.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

thought as much really...see some posts online bigging it up , just as good as 2k etc

i'll just get a budget 2k clear then


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

Head down to your local paint supplier they will advise you on a decent 2k clear, I do stress investing in some decent PPE.


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

Try Novol 540, 2k, I've used it for touch up / blending in with blend/fade thinners and for wheels - really impressed with as it seems crystal clear and surprisingly tough /scrath reistant.


----------

